# Nfs Pro Street Problem



## Masher (24. Juli 2008)

Sobald ich mein Thrustmaster 2in1 GT anstecke und ProStreet starte und im Menü bin scrollt er die ganze zeit runter, also alle Menüpunkte dauernd durch obwohl ich nichts mache, sobald das Lenkrad abgesteckt ist funzt es ganz normal....????


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. Juli 2008)

Erneuer mal die Driver und die Software, vielleicht klappts dann.
Funktioniert es bei anderen Spielen denn richtig?


----------



## Masher (24. Juli 2008)

Driver etc sind am neuesten Stand, bei anderen Spielen gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Lenkrad, außerdem hatte ich früher das gleiche Problem mit einem Controller und Most Wanted, also liegt es vll an Nfs?
Bin auf folgenden Thread gestoßen: [NfS ProStreet] Menüs spinnen - ForumBase


----------



## schlange89 (25. April 2011)

probier mal das bremspedal ganz leicht zu treten. bei mir hats geholfen^^


----------

